# Polar Lights rare white color kits



## MODELGUY (Aug 15, 2000)

As most of us remember,when most of the kits were released,a smaller percentage of white plastic kits came out,are these worth anything anymore? I have a LOTG Snake on order.


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

2 cents.

James


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

JamesDFarrow said:


> 2 cents.
> 
> James


 
In addition to retail? Or just ... 2 cents?


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

In addition.

James


----------



## MODELGUY (Aug 15, 2000)

It sounds like they were a letdown for PL,though I remember many[or some] that were talking about them in the beginning,must have been a fad thing.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

The car kits are still fairly hot, at least the newest ones. The '04 GTO's are getting around $36, about double what you pay for them if bought from a LHS.
Chris


----------



## CaptFrank (Jan 29, 2005)

Just because they're molded in white?!


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

CaptFrank said:


> Just because they're molded in white?!


Yes. Which is the reason they were molded in white. "Collecting" and logic don't always sleep in the same bed.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I have found that the amount of money I burn in gas these days looking for chase colors is too extreme to even think about looking for chase colors.
I'm happy just to find the kit...period!

There is all the logic I need!

MMM


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i don't care if they're molded in pink as long as all the parts are there .
hb


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

The car kits, 65 Dodges and GTOs are painted pearl white. I love 'em!

Marty


----------



## Brent Gair (Jun 26, 1999)

Here's a story that fits into the "What are the chances..." category:

A few years ago, I bought a couple of Spindrift models. One was a white kit so I decided to safely store it away. I put it in the safest place in the house. It's in the basement on a high shelf. The temperature is stable. It's 7 feet above the floor in case of flooding. And it's buried behind an unpassable pile of debris that only a bird could fly over.

So went downstairs one day and, from the corner of my eye, I noticed some inexplicable movement. There was a BIRD in my basement. That SHOULD be impossible unless the bird flies down the chimney and gets past the electrically operated chimney flue in the split second that it opens before the furnace fires up. And it seems that is exactly what happenned.

Obviously, I wanted to get the bird out of the basement. As you can guess, the bird decided to put up a fight and he set up base camp on top of the box with my white Spindrift...which he proceeded to tear to shreds.

I got a basement window open and eventually directed the bird safely out of the house where I'm sure he is still living a comfortable life. My white Spindrift box looks like it's been shoved through a wood chipper.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

Wow, Brent - you were visited by none other than the mystical White Bird of Chaseyness.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Well you're just fortunate the "bird of paradise" didn't fly up your nose !!


----------



## Sayanora (Dec 27, 2004)

How about a white 1960's Batmobile? I saw one out of 3 at my LHS that was white, is this worth anything?


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Beck's idea that the chase kits could have been molded in pink is better than the 'white plastic' idea. I just couldn't get excited about white kits; Airfix makes kits by the million in white!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

I don't really see why it makes a difference what color the styrene is. Eventually it all becomes "primer gray" at some point anyway.


----------



## slow5poh (Aug 4, 2005)

i found a 65 coronet chase car today, pearl white at tru. But i left it cause i collect JL and not polar lights. It was 14 dollars. I dont see any for sale on ebay or here, is there no demand for them at all?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Last Christmas, at the Hobby Lobby 50% off models sale, I got a white Seaview.


----------



## dr.robert (Feb 16, 2006)

Most of the models i build i primer and paint any way,so it doesn't matter to me if they are molded in color any way.But just in case,i still have a chase spindrift & another molded in orange.The third one i built & painted was a chaser.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Yeah, I can't get into the collecting aspect of these things. (Despite the large numbers of models on my shelves, they're all going to get opened and glued and painted eventually if I'm physically able).


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

It is an old, mystical belief of the Great Plains Indian medicine men that if a white chase kit is born to Mother Buffalo good fortune shall fall upon the tribe, and their casino will grow and prosper. And their teepee shall never leak !!
It is an omen from Gitchie Manitu. :tongue: 
Dabbler of the Dakotas


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

*White chase Kits...Bah!*

Yes, I got 3 white Spindrifts, 3 white LOG snake scenes, and 4 white seaviews...
my misguided thoughts made me think they might be worth something....
they are still sitting in storage in plastic tubs along with the rest of my kits in
storage that are "birdproof"...I'd sell mine at what I paid for em....No kiddin..


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

YES, but I'll bet your tepee doesn't leak !! Hang on to 'em, the market may change??
I DID notice eBait sorta goes in cycles, or there may be some newbies come along and....


----------



## slow5poh (Aug 4, 2005)

glad i left it for $15...........


pretty pearl paint tho.


----------



## Zathros (Dec 21, 2000)

the Dabbler said:


> YES, but I'll bet your tepee doesn't leak !! Hang on to 'em, the market may change??


Maybe, But I also got half a dozen of each of the regular issues I aint partin with!!!!


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Actually, my thinking is that the regular production colors will become more valuable.
As more people build those and save the white ones for collecting.


----------



## Shamboola (Feb 7, 2006)

Zorro said:


> Yes. Which is the reason they were molded in white. "Collecting" and logic don't always sleep in the same bed.


Zorro,

That comment about collecting and logic is brilliant. I feel that very disconnect when I go on Ebay and see myself bidding and this litle voice inside of me queries "Do you really need this along with your other 40 boxed models?" Then I bodyslam that voice and click "Bid".


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Not all chase kits are white, most glue cars were regularly molded in white, so chase colors are something different - the Petty cars have Petty Blue chase cars - The K& K Dodge is Red. The Hulk kit is Green and Capt America is Blue while Spiderman is Red, the chase kit of the Big Refit is pale blue.
The pre-painted snap cars (Dodge Coronets and GTOs) are mostly Pearl White BUT the Ford GT chase car is Silver.

The kits that actually started all this were the "Ghost" Funny cars - there the standard color was clear bodies- the chase cars have transparent red bodies. the chassis engine and other parts are standard opaque white in those kits. Ghost Funny Car kits should be reasonably rare with or without red bodies as I believe that only about 4000 total pieces of each kit were ever produced with clear bodies, since red bodied cars were produced as 1 in 12 kits there should only be roughly 330 each of those......

In the case of The big Godzilla the chase kit is White, same with Seaview, the Bat kits, Spindrift and The Snake Scene and the 1:350 NX01........

Most snap kits have no chase colors---These include Speed racer, Scooby Doo, Jetsons, The Homer, Herbie,Ecto 1 and BTTF time machine and all the little snap Trek kits.

The BTTF kit does have a real neat metal finish which is actually electroplated Not vaccuum metalized!

Some other odd ball items are the chrome Jupiter 2 and chrome Robby the Robot , both were limited production items - I think Robby was around 5000 and J2 much less maybe only 1500 pieces (not sure on that last number and too lazy to dig thru my records right now!)

Other stuff that could be pretty rare by now would be the Monster four packs and Planet of the Apes Four packs 

The other piece that is going to get rare is the Go Cart - it was only run once, not in big numbers and we pulled it off the market before all those kits were sold......If you find this kit for a real good price my advice would be to grab it!

For real rarity!
There were between 4 each and 6 each of the Barracuda Funny car (Which happens to be packed in the Mr Norms Supercharger box - that car was a Dodge Charger) and the Jupiter 2 kit that were Gold Chrome plated - These were done as some sort of sample for Tom Lowe. I was given two of each when I left the company in 2000. Those are still in my stash.......I think that Tom may have sold a couple of those on E-Bay during the time between the sale of the company and the sale of the building that was Playing Mantis HQ here in Mishawaka.

Dave


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

definately worth the retail price . probably worth a few extra $$ for reselling or trading . there are collectors who want complete product lines . 
but to someone just wanting a kit to build it's all the same . 
hb


----------



## fjimi (Sep 29, 2004)

Dave Metzner said:


> The other piece that is going to get rare is the Go Cart - it was only run once, not in big numbers and we pulled it off the market before all those kits were sold......If you find this kit for a real good price my advice would be to grab it!
> Dave


Dave - thanks for the insight and all your hard work for PL.

FWIW I landed a Go Cart a few days ago mint sealed for (drum roll) ninteen ninety nine on fleabay. (insert screaming jumping up and down smilie face)


----------

